# Best Waders to buy



## cameron (Aug 8, 2010)

got to have a new pair of waders for this years waterfowl season, i had a pair of lacrosse and they leaked in the seams, a bunch of my buddies had the same problem, anybody have any ideas on what the best waders are?


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

where do you live?

Weather temp extremes? ( hot, mild, or extreme cold too)

Areas you hunt? (mud, hard packed, timber, swamps)

Are you a freeze baby?

Price range?

I live in MN and early goose is around mid 70's and late goose can be below freezing, but I dont get cold that easy. So I use the Cabela's 3mm Neostretch Neoprene Chest Waders with 600 gram of insulation, but most of the rest of my crew uses the Cabelas SuperMag 1600 gram Chest Waders (best bang for your buck)


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I love my Hodgeman Duramags. 1200 Gram Thinsulate. Fleece lined.
But I do not recommend them for early season. Too hot.
Joe


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

i love red head bone dry 5 mm


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've got some 5mm Cabela's durastretch that are really comfy although I don't get to wear them as much as my waist high 3mm neoprenes from Cabelas.

Waitin' to win the lotto so I can get some breathables!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

LaCrosse Alpha Swamp Fox are good down here in La. I don't think I've ever owned a pair of insulates


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

lizard55033 said:


> Are you a freeze baby?


 
thats funny, gonna use that


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Desire Dogs said:


> I love my Hodgeman Duramags. 1200 Gram Thinsulate. Fleece lined.
> But I do not recommend them for early season. Too hot.
> Joe


2nd that!

I have owned several brands and I like the hodgeman's the most.

On the other hand.......all neoprene waders will begin to leak sooner than later. i have gotten 5 years out of my last pair of hodgemans, which is pretty long, but if you get neoprene they will leak sooner or later.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Hodgman Duramags are hard to beat.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Help Gooser out!!

If its 20 degrees out,, but yer standin in water that is liquid,, not hard,, Isnt the water above a Balmy 32 degrees??

Whats the 175,000 gram thinsulate fer?~~ Freeze babY:razz:


Gooser


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

MooseGooser said:


> Help Gooser out!!
> 
> If its 20 degrees out,, but yer standin in water that is liquid,, not hard,, Isnt the water above a Balmy 32 degrees??
> 
> ...


That depends Gooser- If the water is moving then it could be below a comfortable 32 degrees.
Here in Ohio we like those moving waters when its 20 or lower. The sissy's stay home and the ducks pile in. Oh hell who am I kidding-- We don't have any duck in Ohio.
Joe


----------



## CMRR&GC (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Hodgman or LaCrosse.....I've been told by a reliable source that Cabela's are LaCrosse's. I have hunted hard in hard conditions....rocks, brush, timber, salt water.....for 5 years in the same pair of Cabela's waders. I have never had a bad experience with any store brand Cabela's stuff.

I've had multiple friends that have had Red Head's that don't last a season.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

cabelas 1600 supermag.








________
EXPERT INSURANCE


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

Desire Dogs said:


> I love my Hodgeman Duramags. 1200 Gram Thinsulate. Fleece lined.
> But I do not recommend them for early season. Too hot.
> Joe


That's my wader of choice too. I hunt 30-40 days a season and I dont have one complaint.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Just got a pair of Cabelas 1600 gram Supermag in Mossy Oak duckblind camo. Like em alot so far, it hasnt been really cold in PA yet though.

Tim


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Cabela's Super mag 1600 Hands down. I love em


----------



## muddman (Oct 6, 2010)

huntinlabs said:


> i love red head bone dry 5 mm


Hate mine. I have had to fix leak after leak.


----------



## M. Smith (Nov 4, 2003)

I think LaCrosse corrected the leaks in the crotch seam. I haven't had any problems out of my most recent pair.


----------



## ward (Aug 15, 2009)

hodgeman's


----------



## Swaying Oaks Retrievers (Oct 15, 2009)

If you get the Hodgman don't get the zippered ones. I had three pair because they kept leaking and I kept having to replace them. The local sporting goods store gave me no trouble and replaced them at no charge each time. The good news is the last pair didn't leak...probably because the zipper broke a week after I got them. I know other guys who have complained about the same problem. In general I think Hodgman are good waders...the zipper design...not so good...


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

For the south where I live, I switched to the Cabelas breathable waders several years ago and never looked back. If it's not very cold, these are the cat's a$$. They are very lightweight and easy to move around in. For colder climates, I keep a pair of 5mm neoprene on hand. I currently have Lacrosse but hardly ever wear them.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a pair of the Cableas 1600 supermags in max 4 and love'em. This is my fourth season with them. They are very warm and true to size I bought the stout version in my shoe size and they fit great. They do have a moon shoe look and feel but you will get use to them. I would also buy the fleece 400grm wader pants to go with them u will be dry and toasty. Sometimes its a overkill in my NC climate but I like to be warm in ice water.LOL


----------



## IdahoMike (Nov 29, 2010)

Swaying Oaks Retrievers said:


> If you get the Hodgman don't get the zippered ones. I had three pair because they kept leaking and I kept having to replace them. The local sporting goods store gave me no trouble and replaced them at no charge each time. The good news is the last pair didn't leak...probably because the zipper broke a week after I got them. I know other guys who have complained about the same problem. In general I think Hodgman are good waders...the zipper design...not so good...


I have the Hodgman zipper 5mm neopreme and also the a pair of the light weight breathables and have had no problems with the zippers leaking.


----------



## bubaylor (Jan 2, 2011)

I fished the Roaring Fork and Frying Pan in 40 degree weather this fall and was fine in a pair of CloudVeil waders and another pair of Cabelas breathable waders.


----------

